# Choisir le format directement sur Apple TV



## douhme (25 Décembre 2011)

Allo,

Lorsque je veux louer un film, le format est HD directement sur mon Apple TV"
Cependant, j'aimerai pour certains films de pouvoir le louer en format SD.

Comment faire pour choisir le format lorsque nous louons un film ?

Merci par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## prozac86 (26 Décembre 2011)

Cela me semble-t-il fait partie des réglages de l'Apple TV.
Si tu n'as pas de réponses d'ici ce soir, je regarderais sur la mienne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------

A moins que cela ne soit possible que si tu lances la location depuis ton mac...


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à vs deux,
Je loue ou n'achète quasiment jamais de films mais une visu sur itunes me montre que les films sont dispo (location ou achat) dans les deux formats (et pas au même prix !).
Donc, le choix SD ou HD est fait dès l'achat...Me semble t il .


----------

